# Brevísima reflexión sobre la actualidad educativa en Argentina.



## yosimiro (Sep 11, 2014)

Antes de comenzar con el relato, hago una breve mención de lo sucedido en el foro.

Recientemente, surge la inquietud de instaurar nuevamente, el examen de ingreso.
Inquietud que ha encontrado el apoyo de la gran mayoría de los foreros, y que ha sido aprobada por el fundador del foro.
Esta medida, sin duda busca elevar el nivel intelectual, teórico de las consultas, y del foro en general.
Para decirlo sintéticamente, es en busca de la superación.
Hasta allí todo bién, todo correcto, y todos felices.

Pero como contrasta eso con la realidad. (al menos aquí)
Es bién sabido que la educación en  Argentina se viene deslizando por una pendiente que parece inclinarse cada vez más.
Pero solo dejar la PC, para ver el televisor, y la realidad supera las peores pesadillas de cualquiera que tenga un poco de sentido común.

Una iniciativa de la Dirección General de Escuelas Bonaerense, me indigna con la noticia de que a partir del 2015 no se calificará con notas inferiores a 4, o sea que no habrá más aplazos.

Para no extenderme en el relato, doy mi opinión por medio de esto alguna vez leí en la firma de un integrante de otro foro.

* ”La nueva esclavitud, es mantener a la gente pobre y estúpida”*
Dave Mustaine en la Letra de  'WASHINGTON IS NEXT' 


Pido disculpas si no es este el lugar para este relato, pero uno toma al foro como parte de su cotidianeidad, y así como se bromea en el arenero, me parece que es bueno tomarse un momento para reflexionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

No política , no Football , no Religión , así que le queda poca vida 

En rigor no se que estupidez están ensayando , porque si habrá aplazos , se necesita 6 para aprobar y eso por ahora no cambia , será que en las estadísticas los niños se habrán superado  

Lo de la educación es globalizado , vaya a saber quien/nes lo organizan , porque se ve en toda Suramérica y también en España por ejemplo


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 11, 2014)

Lo sé, por eso las disculpas al pié, lo que pasa es que algunas cosas trascienden el ambito de la política, para formar parte del sentido común en general.
Y de hecho, *esta no es una crítica partidaria*, ya que soy consciente que lo que se hace en docencia, *no es exclusivo de este gobierno, ni del anterior, y se remonta al menos, a 1985.*
Y digo esta fecha, porque es en la que ingresé a esta profesión (no voy a hablar de lo que no atestigüé desde adentro) y ya se veían algunos atisbos de lo que se hace hoy.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2014)

Pues si, da la sensación de que hay una mano negra que quiere una sociedad de ignorantes que son mas fácilmente controlables.
Cada año baja el nivel. Podría parecer una opinión  subjetiva mía y de mis colegas pero hay rastros que si que son objetivos: cada año damos menos parte del temario oficial. Temario que a cada revisión se suele ampliar para que esté un poquito mas lejos de la realidad.
Por si fuera poco a los iluminados que nos gobiernan se les ha ocurrido que mejor que demos las clases en inglés. Como no es suficiente tener dos idiomas oficiales; debería de ser indistinto el uso del castellano y el del valenciano/catalán , ahora además en inglés.
Eso si, a ellos como son los elegidos (básicamente elegidos por el engranaje interno de el partido de funcionamiento desconocido para la plebe) no les hace falta titulo ni idiomas ni nada.
Perdón por el último párrafo que si que va de política.
En ni caso hay una problemática añadida. En este país (que aún se llama España) el sentir popular es que la formación profesional es un "aparcaburros", con perdón de la expresión. Eso lo he oído de la boca de gente normal y también del máximo responsable de la formación profesional de mi comunidad, evidentemente con buenas palabras , pero el significado ultimo es que el que fracase "ya lo echaremos ahí a la formación profesional" eso pasa desde siempre.


----------



## chclau (Sep 12, 2014)

Estare medio tonto pero no entendi el sentido de aparca burros, me gustaria que lo expliques.

El modelo neo liberal ha hecho estragos en todo Occidente. De una u otra manera se ha convencido a la clase media, para mi, la base fuerte de todas las democracias, de que eran de clase "media alta". En España, creo yo, es uno de los paises en que mas evidente ha sido el engaño.

Cuando se disiparon los humos de la explosion de la burbuja inmobiliaria, los clasemedietas que se creian nouveaux riches terminaron pobres, los pobres terminaron destruidos, y unos pocos se hcieron asquerosamente millonarios. Y la democracia, una farsa en manos de los magnates y sus politicos a sueldo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2014)

Pues que es siempre la segunda opción. Si el niño puede que estudie bachillerato. Si es torpecito o conflictivo que haga formación profesional, o lo que sea, aparcamos al torpe (burro en términos coloquiales y políticamente incorrectos)  que no moleste.
Hace décadas que sobran licenciados y faltan profesionales pero nada, seguimos en lo mismo.
Además la formación profesional no cierra el acceso a la universidad, pero da igual, eso está grabado a fuego en el ADN de la sociedad.

Totalmente, han fulminado la clase media. Mucha gente se da cuenta de que ya no es clase media cuando empieza a comer de la caridad, no antes.
Supongo que de paso interesará que además sean torpes para que no se den cuenta de que son pobres. Solo el que pueda pagar que estudie.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No política , no Football , no Religión , así que le queda poca vida


 
Espero que no, a los que enseñan o enseñamos en algún momento nos preocupa la situación y hacemos catarsis, la mayor parte de los que quieren esta profesión poco entienden de política propiamente dicha, para citarle un ej.: político era el que me quizo comprar el titulo.

Ahora no tengo tiempo, después leo todo bien, tengo que hacer las empanadas.Saludos


P.D
S.P. 27 me enseño a citar


----------



## pppppo (Sep 14, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues si, da la sensación de que hay una mano negra que quiere una sociedad de ignorantes que son mas fácilmente controlables.


 

Supongo que si es de España conoce mi apellido, Legazpi, aunque también se mezclo con ruso, polaco y cubano una ensalada de fruta


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2014)

Conozco el apellido pero es muy poco común por aquí; no conozco a nadie con él. Me da la sensación de que es vasco.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 16, 2014)

La base de nuestra nueva educacion, es un collage del modelo Español y otros de menos distinción.
La era de conectar igualdad, la idea de implementar paka paka, canal Encuentro - Educar y otras cosas de simil caracteristicas, surge de un cambio de deuda por actualizacion.
Sin mencionar si estoy o no de acuerdo con la nueva medida, les comento que la idea para debatir, se plantea de pie a cabeza... si solo comentamos una parte, el que esta descolgado, opinaria abiertamente sin entender sobre la problematica y eso lo haria invalido el tiempo invertido en la generacion de la respuesta. 
La idea practicamente es la inclusión; Estas cosas que se optan sumar, es mas o menos como el tema del plato de comida en las escuelas... Se busca tener un manejo mayoritario de los pibes. Juan pudo cenar anoche en casa...Esteban, Ruben y Carolina tambien... El tema esta en Octavio y Nazareno, que no pudieron cenar por que uno de los padres es de bajo recurso y el otro, desempleado. Y eso que tiene que ver? por que no viene? Vos podrias levantarte si estas mal comido? si no tenes calefaccion y vivis en una zona donde prevalece la humedad por la falta de cloacas y o calles asfaltadas? Esto en chubut se soluciono con el pasaje gratuito para estudiantes, docentes y jubilados. Para los chicos de bajos recursos que no tienen en el raio colectivos, estan a disposicion las trafic...

Arranquemos de nuevo... Por lo general, y con esto no quiero meter a todos en la misma bolsa; Los pibes de bajos recursos viven en un ambiente donde prevalece la incertidumbre y los malos hábitos por falta de educacion. Me refiero explícitamente a que las juntas muchas veces puede enmarcar u desviar la linea a seguir por el pibe, por lo tanto, buscan la manera desesperada de tratar de contener la mayor cantidad posible de chicos, sacandolos de las calles, o mejor dicho, tratando de que estos no esten tanto tiemmpo afuera donde pueden ser asechados por malas influencias.
Acá arranca todo, y se esta preparando la 3er reforma del sistema educativo, que tomara como base a modo de ejemplo, paises tales como UK y USA.
La implementacion de un sistema con recarga horaria (doble turno y turno y medio), es para que el chico no este tanto tiempo en la calle y tenga una oportunidad mas de vida. Obviamente, el resto del trabajo corre por cuenta del chico y de los padres para que la sepan aprovechar.
El nivel minimo para aprobar un examen, sigue siendo el mismo; Solo se corrio una norma para que psicologicamente no se bloquee el insentivismo infantil. 
Igualmente, las clases de apoyo siguen en carrera para la gente que esta fuera del nivel. 
En sintesis... se busca reducir la deserción escolar... en la pagina de Educar, estan las bases de la nueva reforma para conocerlas de pie a cabeza... saludos señores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> El nivel minimo para aprobar un examen, sigue siendo el mismo; Solo se corrio una norma para que psicologicamente no se bloquee el insentivismo infantil.


 
De todas maneras nos enfrentamos a otro problema y es el tema de autoridad y* límites*. Debido a que habían eliminado las amonestaciones , la diferencia entre el pibe que decía humildemente que no había podido estudiar justificando con que se había muerto la tataratatara tia (mentira obvia , pero aceptable) y la del pibe que moviendo el pie con soberbia escupía : no estudié , y que !? ; justamente podía ser el uno o el cero.

Claro coincido que no debería calificarse-castigarse la conducta con la nota , pero y entonces ahora con que ? negándole la comida ? jajaja

Una reflección muy importante que leí por ahí y me quedó abrochada , es que al no tener autoridad los padres sobre sus propios hijos , entonces no pueden transferir esa autoridad a los docentes , que es lo que hacían antes los padres , ejemplo el mío , que le daba la razón irrevocablemente al docente aunque no la tuviera.

Saludos de 4 en adelante


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2014)

Yo viví el modelo desde adentro, y la palabra *incluir*, me suena tan mal…

La acción social se debe hacer desde el ministerio pertinente , y no desde el de educación, si se quiere alimentar a los chicos, *se deben implementar comedores, y no transformar la escuela en comedor.*

En cuanto al método de calificación, lo estoy criticando *no solo por lo que es, una vergüenza, sino por lo que representa, que no es otra cosa que un afán de nivelar para abajo.*
Podrás decirme que no cambia nada, y ya verás como si cambia cuando en la estadística próxima digan, el promedio de calificación de los alumnos fue de 7 u 8.

En cuanto al canal "Encuentro", cuando no pasa un documental  científico, se delata la orientación que tiene, y se ven los resultado de eso.
Por ejemplo, ese coro del que el director se mostraba tan orgulloso y *sonaba como un elefante a punto de atacar,* y el ejemplo de *la orquesta de chicos humildes que da ganas de ir y….mejor me abstengo.*

Volviendo a la palabra *incluir*, eso no es otra cosa que “hoy no vamos a tratar divisiones”, por que como algunos no saben lo que es un número (aunque solo sea un porcentaje mínimo de los alumnos) tenemos que ponernos a ver nuevamente los números.

Para quedar bién claros, yo soy villero (de la mayor pobreza que se pueda conocer y esas cosas no cambian) y muchas veces fui a la escuela con hambre, pero eso no impidió mi desempeño como alumno.
¿Porque fue esto así?, muy simple, y ya lo dije antes, mis padres se encargaron de hacerme entender que el estudio era para mí y no para ellos.

Sigo teniendo la misma clase de vecinos, y cuando los hijos se mandan alguna macana (estupidez) en la calle, no se les puede decir nada, porque los padres vienen a recriminarme.
Así como cuando un docente le pone una baja calificación a un alumno, hay padres que van y los agreden y no solo verbalmente, sino de hecho....
*Esto es lo que se logra con la inclusión.*

¿Que beneficio trae que un alumno irrespetuoso y agresivo este *incluido* en un grupo que no es así?, *ninguno.*
*Pero sí trae como consecuencias*,  la agresión gratuita al docente, la pérdida de tiempo que se podría utilizar para impartir contenidos, y la tranquilidad para desarrollar los mismos.
En síntesis, solo perjuicios, *salvamos a uno de estar en la calle, y arruinamos a todos los demás.*


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 16, 2014)

Lo de los canales del DTA, esta mas que claro que es publicidad pura... pero lo bueno es que se trata de inculcar un poquitito el sentimiento nacionalista con el resto del contenido, cosa que no tenemos y me incluyo personalmente yo (_justo yo que fui miembro de las fuerzas armadas y jure a mi bandera_) hasta no hace mucho tiempo en que conoci el trabajo y avance que hay hoy en dia en materia tecnologica ...que se yo... 
Respecto a lo otro, mirá, como dijo 2M " *es que al no tener autoridad los padres sobre sus propios hijos , entonces no pueden transferir esa autoridad a los docentes*", me parece que achica mucho mas el tema de lo que puede llegar a parecer... La educacion arranca por casa... ahora, si carece de esta, que hacemos? Los dejamos a la deriva? No... tampoco podemos hacer una escuela para meterlos a todos juntos ahi y que se maten entre ellos. La idea es sembrar la semilla desde temprana edad, mostrarles lo que te mostraron tus papas y con eso, esperar que en un futuro, ese arbolito te de sombra y frutos... muchos seguro que se quedaran en el camino por exceso de agua, se torceran por los vientos, etc etc ; O sea, podes cuidarlos con todos los recaudos que puedas, pero no todos nacen igual y con que un pequeño indice marque la diferencia, yo creo que por estariamos arrancando a cambiar la historia... 
Los pibes ya no reconocen ninguna autoridad, los padres mucho menos... que podes esperar entonces si no haces algo para revocar esto? 
Sinceramente lamento leerte y saber que quizas sufriste carencias; Me alegra conocerte por lo que sos y como sos hoy; es una lastima que muchos de los pibes de hoy, no tengan imagenes como las que tuvistes para entender que el futuro esta en los libros... o mejor dicho, con los libros se hacen el futuro.
abrazo


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2014)

El que yo haya develado mis orígenes, no fue para generar ningún tipo de sentimiento.
Ni de tristezas, ni compasión, ni de ninguna otra índole, sino para demostrar que tengo conocimiento de primera mano, en cuanto al fenómeno social de las clases carenciadas.

Si algo aprendí hace mucho, es que “*uno es por lo que es, y no por lo que tiene*”.
Así que mi condición económico-social, nunca fue un impedimento para mi desarrollo, y me cuidé de dejarla saber, solo si era irremediáblemente necesario, para evitar entre otras cosas, esos sentimientos que enumeré, y también algún que otro prejuicio.
Pero dejemos esto que no es el tema.

Torres electrónico  dijo “_Los pibes ya no reconocen ninguna autoridad, los padres mucho menos... ¿qué podes esperar entonces si no haces algo para revocar esto_?”

*Justamente, con la relajación de valores que implica no poder sacarse un uno, no se va a conseguir seguro.*
Los ejemplos que cité de Encuentro sirven para ver esto.
Que le va a  pasar o como se sentirá el chico o adulto que integraba esas orquestas o coros, cuando en la vida real pretendan ingresar a una orquesta o coro de verdad.

*La escuela debe preparar para la vida, no debe ser una burbuja, donde nada le sea desagradable o incómodo.*
_*Dios nos guarde de ponerle un 1 aunque se lo merezca pobrecillo, se va a traumar.*_

Esto iguala hacia abajo, aunque quieran disfrazarlo de cualquier modo.

Hasta llegan a decir, que _no cambiará nada en cuanto al sistema de evaluación_.

Y si no cambiará nada, *¿Para qué lo hicieron?.*


----------



## pppppo (Sep 16, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Conozco el apellido pero es muy poco común por aquí; no conozco a nadie con él. Me da la sensación de que es vasco.


 
Si sr hay un par de plazas y que yo sepa una estación de subte

Guau que bolonqui los acabo de leer y estoy de acuerdo con todos en un poquito, no los cite´porque era un bardo. Me gusto lo de 2.M. por el escupitajo (ES ASI), los orígenes de ppp y lo de torres. Yo recuerdo a martin "si entre ellos se pelean los devoran los de afuera" y ahí entiendo la cosa, que nos venden sapo seguro y a rio revuelto... .ya camine demasiado para creer en modelos y creo en la intención de los hombres, a pesar de a veces no obtener el resultado. Y si escriben sin que nadie los obligue, aca bienvenido sea.
Esta época de la educación la veo como decía baglieto dios y el diablo en el taller.
Hoy me entere de tres familias - chicos que acusaron a la maestra que es digna de confianza de pegarles alos tres pero eso es porque tiene morlacos y los derechos del niño bla, bla,. Que triste lo estoy viendo cada vez mas seguido y podría seguir toda la noche hablando de lo que vi y he visto pasar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2014)

En mis trabajos, yo soy un 75% docente de nivel universitario y de nivel medio, y sinceramente disiento al 100% con las opiniones de don torres.electronico, ya que su visión solo es viable y creíble en un mundo ideal ... que por supuesto NO ES LA ARGENTINA.
Estaba por opinar un poco más, pero por respeto a las normas del foro no voy a entrar en discusiones políticas, que son a los que nos debería llevar este tema, así que hasta acá llego por ahora, pero no me voy a bancar que intenten pintarme "lo bello y humanitario" que es nuestro sistema educativo...


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 17, 2014)

100%? hoy, no voy a poder dormir 
Ojala que el 99.998% del resto de los docentes de nuestro pais, no tengan tu misma iniciativa pesimista e insentivismo negativo, por que justamente estas actitues son las que dañan el sistema en conjunto con otras cosas mas... que por si no te distes cuenta, era de lo que hablamos acá... date cuenta que no vivo en una nube de flatulencias y hablo con conocimiento de causa... 
Por reglamento, directamente ni te contesto por que vamos a ir al choque y el que de seguro va salir perdiendo, soy yo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

Estimo conveniente aclarar que Comodoro Rivadavia sin duda sea un entorno muy distinto al de Capital Federal y Gran Buenos Aires.

Además que cada tenga el derecho de verlo a su modo , eso también incluye favoritismos y/o fanatismos políticos.

No cerré éste post con la idea de analizar un poco lo que está ocurriendo fundamentelmente *en la América hispana y en España* con lo que se nota es una *intencional* *globalización hacia abajo de la educación PÚBLICA*.

No disponemos datos del resto del mundo , así que no podríamos generalizar.

Soy de la época que la UBA era  , y ahora se nota un deterioro en ella y un avance desproporcionado de las universidades privadas.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 17, 2014)

Si queremos hablar de esto bajemos un cambio o nos mandan a la c. Se que es un tema heavy manejémonos como corresponde al lugar y agradezcamos que nos lo permiten, la escuela tiene normas, aca también. como la vida misma. Sr torres me encantaría ir a Comodoro Rivadavia, es mas si pudiera conseguir un par de botellas de tinto de los pagos de zolberg (recorri sus pagos en bicicleta y agradecido por lo bien que me trataron) seria mejor y que las compartamos los tres mejor que mejor. A esta altura me planteo vale la pena pensar siquiera en países creo que no.

Ahora en joda: como apruebo con 4 entonces no quedo libre por faltas y me recibo como medico sin saber un joraca. ¿Qué especialidad elijo? 

Si el tiempo nos lo permite tratemos de ver cual es la cuestión pa saber nomas.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 17, 2014)

Para no repetirme. voy a dar algunas pequeñas muestras de cómo se destruye desde adentro el sistema educativo.

Hace algunas semanas, me enteré que en misiones, 3 alumnos de un secundario, (ojo, hablo de individuos legalmente responsables), le robaron a un compañero,  su moto.
_¿Que hicieron las autoridades de la institución?…._
*Además de hacer la denuncia correspondiente, suspendieron por el resto del año a los ladrones.*
¿Qué hicieron las autoridades educativas de nivel provincial?
Revertir las medidas tomadas por la institución, y remover al director del colegio por tomar las mencionadas medidas.
_Argumento…. *no respetar los ideales de la “inclusión”*._

 Una maestra de nivel primario del conurbano Bonaerense, *fue sumariada por poner bajas calificaciones.*
_Argumento, *no respetar los ideales de la “inclusión”*._
*Esa es la razón por la que ese término me parece nefasto. *
*
Entiéndaseme, no critico de ninguna manera al docente que ante todo es motivado por la vocación.*
_
Sin embargo, debo decir que si se sanciona a algunos docentes, por proceder de una manera razonable y coherente._
Se impulsa al resto para que proceda del otro modo.*(irrazonable e incoherente)*.

Y del mismo modo. *¿Qué puede ser más negativo para un alumno de buena conducta, aplicado, y que ha entendido como corresponde los valores de bién y justicia, si ve que sus esfuerzos no son reconocidos, puesto que recibe en el momento de la evaluación, la misma calificación, que otro que no ha cumplido con los objetivos?*(por cuestiones disciplinarias o de rendimiento, no viene al caso).

El mensaje que recibirá, será indudablemente, *¿para que esforzarse?*

Ese es sin ninguna duda *insentivismo negativo*, pero para el que realmente no se lo merece.

Nadie habla de no ayudar a los que tienen dificultades, *solo que en ese ayudar, no se debe perjudicar a los demás.*

*La solidaridad nunca debe utilizarse para aplastar a la justicia.*


Volviendo al caso de los ladrones de moto, me remito a las palabras de Leonardo Da Vinci.

*“Quien no castiga el mal, ordena que se haga” *


----------



## palurdo (Sep 18, 2014)

Pues yo pensaba que la educación argentina era ejemplar. Muchos hijos de argentinos que han venido a España durante la "época dorada del ladrillo" y se les asignaba una clase en el colegio en correspondencia con su edad, se pensaban que era una broma lo que les habían hecho puesto que se estaban impartiendo contenidos que habían aprendiendo hasta tres años antes, como por ejemplo aprender a sacar el MCD para reducir fracciones mientras que ellos en argentina resolvían sistemas de ecuaciones con varias incógnitas. Y después descubres que en argentina se cuida mucho la televisión emitiendo programas educativos para estimular el aprendizaje, como "alterados por PI" del canal encuentro. Aquí en España lo que hay de canales públicas es "la 2" con el programa más famoso de cultura científica es "redes" que encima es un programa "sensacionalista" y muy falto de rigor (cuando hay otros programas que muy de vez en cuando (o sea muy pocas veces) dan contenidos interesantes como "la noche temática", "documentos.tv", etc). Y para colmo "la dos" es la emisora que menos conoce la gente. Sólo digo que es la emisora favorita de la gente que dice "no ver la televisión, sólo la 2 y alguna cosa más". El hueco del espacio dedicado a la ingeniería y las ciencias, de la canal pública, lo está llenando el Discovery MAX con los programas "así se hace" "como se hace", "megaconsterucciones" etc.

Lo que dice Scooter es cierto. Aquí todavía reina la idea de que la universidad es para la élite y la FP es para quien no valía para estudiar. Esto en parte porque en el antiguo sistema el que no lograba pasar de curso y repetía varias veces, con 14 años o dejaba los estudios o se metía para prepararse una "profesión" que era el equivalente al aprendiz que durante años aprendía el oficio de la mano del oficial o el artesano. Lo gracioso es que encima los negados para los estudios que entraban en FP dejaban finalmente los estudios al año de estar en FP porque se pensaban que iba a ser todo coger una llave inglesa y un metro o un martillo y de repente se vuelven a encontrar con ecuaciones de segundo grado, variables, etc. Yo mismo era de esa opinión y cursé la secundaria "oficial" hasta acceder a la ingeniería. Allí conocí a gente que había entrado en la carrera mediante FP y resulta que los que habían entrado por FP (electrónica) tenían una base más sólida de lo que era la carrera que la gente que había accedido desde el instituto donde no se nos enseñaba casi nada de lo que ibamos a usar después en la carrera. Al menos yo tenía la base de que como desde muy pequeño me gustaba la electrónica, entré en la universidad sabiendo muchas cosas que había aprendido de manera autodidacta. Y esto es la época de antes de que internet se generalizase. Ahora poseemos más información que nunca para aprender (ojalá con 16 años hubiera tenido acceso al conocimiento global que existe ahora. Lo mucho que pude hacer fue sacarme un libro de la biblioteca que explicaba cómo funcionaba el 8080 internamente).

Ahora hay más información que nunca y el nivel de conocimientos de los niños no voy a decir que es peor que nunca, pero peor que unas generaciones atrás sí que es.



p p p dijo:


> *“Quien no castiga el mal, ordena que se haga” *



Yo lo generalizaría más a todos los aspectos de la vida con la siguiente sentencia:

*Para que el mal triunfe, sólo se necesita que el bien no haga nada*


----------



## pppppo (Sep 18, 2014)

Ahora si que va tomando curso. Con respecto a alterados por pi te digo que tengo el cd y lo vi en vivo, la parte que no conoces es cuando los de atrás de cámara ponen el cartel aplauso y demases asi como al final te venden el libro pero te lo firma la secretaria. Me enojo el circo y la verdad me parecio una falta de respeto hacia los alumnos y los docentes, ojo es un buen montaje-negocio.
Cuando mi señora obtuvo por primera vez un cargo fijo (luego de años de suplencias) le dije, ni se te ocurra desaprobar a alguien en algún momento, la idea es asi, al que hace le pones la nota que le corresponde y al que no hace nada mantenelo con una nota que al final del año te permita aprobarlo porque sino la directora te va adecir que la inpectora le dijo y etc. etc. y si te pones en dura te van a limpiar. Mi viejo también era profesor y me acuerdo que cuando era chico nos íbamos a pescar con sus alumnos, el padre del chico nos daba el fairlane 0 km y le decía a mi viejo, manolo donde alguno se haga el bolu. le rompes el c. a patadas o me avisas a mi. Un respeto y confianza total, eso si que no era necesario perderlo.





palurdo dijo:


> *Para que el mal triunfe, sólo se necesita que el bien no haga nada*


 
Me gusta pero, me considero un desertor, aguante 5 años y me distancie del bolonqui, aunque tengo mi corazoncito en la docencia.

Me acuerdo una vez que el profe de física (Doctor en física) nos dejo haciendo el ultimo parcial en ingeniería, y nos dijo "tengo que ir a hacer algunas cositas y de paso me tomo un café, ya saben lo que pienso", nadie se copio lo único que dijo el mejor alumno fue "no puedo hacer el problema tres como me ca... , fue el único que logro hacer la mitad del problema.

Me parece barbaro la universidad para todos pero hay que ver profundamente el como, yo agradecido eternamente por el acceso, pero que me hayan exigido mucho le dio el doble de valor, "el plato bien comedido no se eructa ni patea".
También el plato de comida, pero le tengo que ensñar al padre de ese pibe que deje de chupar birra en la esquina y labure por mas que el hijo este bien comido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 18, 2014)

Hola a todos , ! saludos desde Brasil! , caso sirva de consolo aca en Brasil la situación es exactamente similar y por que no decir peor: Lo ensino a cada dia que pasa mas mediocre aun , sin efectividad  , valores (moral, ectica) estan canbiados ao reverso , padres , madres y maestros sin autoridad con lo chicos y tudo eso por culpa de un malo gobierno , afinal es mas facil controlar un "bando de ignorantes" que nin sape reclamar tu derechos y tudo te va bien.
Qualquer persona con idad menor que 18 años no puede responder por su crimes , pero ya con 16 si puede votar en los "padres de la patria".
Descurpen por lo desabafo , es que ese tema es exactamente lo que se passa por aca.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2014)

Palurdo dijo...."....."

Estaría bueno que dieras fechas aunque más no sea de manera genérica, yo he dicho que voy a cumplir 53 años, y hablo de 30 años hasta ahora, porque es lo que yo viví, y cualquiera, desde cualquier lugar sabrá a que época me refiero.

Yo no tengo por qué saber de la  "época dorada del ladrillo" así como tú no tienes que saber de “el cordobazo” o la “plata dulce”.

Y del mismo modo dices muchos hijos de argentinos y sin más datos tengo que contestarte (por deducción), que te refieres a hijos de arquitectos (por lo del ladrillo), que fueron a trabajar a España, ya contratados. (de otro modo no pudieran haber ido).
Pero resumiendo “hijos de profesionales” con acceso a lo mejor del nivel educativo del país.
*No sirve ni aporta dar ejemplos de esa índole.*

Omití tocar nuevamente el tema del *canal encuentro*, porque es bastante extenso, solo lo cité porque se lo presentaba como la panacea. Pero bueno, me veo obligado a dar más detalles.
Repito, con *el afán de incluir*, se muestra orquestas o coros organizados en lugares de escasos recursos, y con orgullo se muestra el resultado final, *que es una basura*.

Espero que se me entienda, desde el discurso es loable, pero se queda en eso, si en lugar de hacerlo bién, solo es  una manera de decir, *¿ven?, nos preocupamos por los más humildes.*
Pero en lugar de realizar los ensayos como corresponde y en la cantidad que corresponde *se  preocupan por mostrar un resultado a todas luces vergonzoso.*

Y la rematan cuando previo a cantar una obra de Mendelssohn, el profesor-director pregunta, ¿de que período era Mendelssohn, los coreutas le responden barroco, y el afirma ¡¡muy bién!!.
*Cualquiera y en cualquier parte del mundo sabe que eso es una burrada.*

Lo que es peor, es que dejan la idea de que ese grupo no está en condiciones de hacer eso y….
¿Sabes una cosa palurdo? Yo sé que eso se puede hacer, porque sé como hacerlo, pero si las condiciones no se dan *mejor no emprenderlo.*

En cuanto al resto de la programación, sí hay algunos documentales científicos, seguramente muy rescatables.
Pero, en general la  programación contiene  una carga ideológica que se vierte de manera muy solapada.
Detallo: 
Es supuestamente un canal cultural, por tanto *debiera cuidarse de ampliar el espectro de  preferencias de quienes son sus destinatarios.*
¿De que modo? Por ejemplo, en los programas de oficios, podrían musicalizar con fragmentos de obras de compositores reconocidos histórica y  mundialmente.

Pero en el afán de ser populares, en muchos de estos programas,ponen una música de fondo execrable y que en nada aporta a la formación del individuo. 
De hacer lo que el sentido común sugiere, los interesados en el oficio, lo verían igual, pero…… *“Dios nos guarde de parecer de algún modo “elitistas”*

Por otra parte, hay documentales de escuelas, en las que hacen lo mismo, promoviendo realizar allí, lo que se escucha todos los días en medios masivos de comunicación.(o sea en la casa)

*Entonces, si lo que se vende en la televisión comercial o la radio, es lo bueno…..
Hagamos algo mejor, eliminemos las clases de música y ahorrémonos el sueldo de los maestros.
*
Entonces, siempre va a haber algo rescatable, la diferencia la establecerá, la cantidad de tiempo que uno deba invertir en encontrarlo, y la crítica que yo había hecho era de forma global y porque claramente se nota que es ex. profeso.

Por último.

*Para que el mal triunfe, sólo se necesita que el bien no haga nada
*
Esta frase puede dar lugar a malas interpretaciones,  por eso me cuido de revisar cada cosa que escribo. Y te lo ejemplifico.
*
¡Fuego!.... ¡¡fuego!!…….¡¡¡hagan algo!!!........Bueno….. Echémosle gasolina..*

Que quiero decir con esto, ese *“al menos hacemos algo”*, es la respuesta  preferida de los ineptos.

Si lo que vas a hacer, no es para mejor, te responderé totalmente convencido.
*Mejor no hagas nada.*


----------



## palurdo (Sep 18, 2014)

ppp es posible que mi opinión no sea todo lo objetiva que pueda ser, pero es que así son las opiniones.  ¿Quieres datos más objetivos? aquí tienes datos más objetivos:

http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2014/09/10/5410013ae2704ef91c8b4573.html

La edad dorada del ladrillo en españa fue desde el 2000 al 2008 cuando los niños dejaban la escuela para meterse a albañiles, porque en esa época un albañil cobraba 3000€ al mes y un médico 1500€, pero todo fue humo y ahora hay millones de casas construidas vacías y miles de familia que los están desahuciando de sus casas por no poder pagar. Aquí en españa todos conocemos casos cercanos. 

Conocí varios argentinos que la pasada década trajeron a sus familias a vivir. Muchos han vuelto a Argentina al ver venir la crisis española. Conocí a un pintor de interiores (el que sus hijas me decían que el nivel de la escuela pública en españa era muy por debajo de la escuela pública en argentina, aunque las paredes de las escuelas en argentina se caigan a trozos por falta de mantenimiento), conocí a un empresario fallido que puso una pizzería y tuvo que cerrar al cabo de un par de años. Conocí al que me vendió el coche (carro) que era celador de hospital pero se dedicaba a viajar frecuentemente entre españa y Argentina y siempre se llevaba a Argentina un ordenador portátil recién comprado bajo el brazo y lo declaraba como suyo (y luego al llegar a Argentina lo vendía de segunda mano por el triple del valor que aquí le costó nuevo). Conocí a un payaso, (no lo insulto, es que trabajaba en un club de humor y el se autodenominaba payaso) que me decía lo mismo que digo yo aquí y ahora sobre la educación, y que zurraba a su hija cuando venía a casa sacando menos de 7 puntos de 10 en las calificaciones. Por cierto, aquí en españa se aprueba con 5 y en determinados casos hasta sacando un 4. 

Conocí a un ingeniero argentino que trabajaba en Telefónica (ya murió) y su hijo aquí en españa no siguió los pasos de su padre y se puso un negocio de ferretería.

Como ves, la mayoría de los argentinos que conocí en España son los que se autodenominaban de clase media allí en Argentina y los que aquí en españa harían un trabajo de media o baja cualificación.

Sobre la cita... En ningún momento dije que el reciproco de dicha afirmación sea cierto, ya que por lógica, el recíproco de una afirmación verdadera no tiene por qué ser verdadero. Así pues, la afirmación recíproca:

*Para que el mal no triunfe, es suficiente con que el bien haga algo*

Es obviamente falsa tal y como tu has descrito, pero ello no implica que su recíproca, la que yo afirmé, sea también falsa.

Básicamente significa que para que el mal triunfe no es necesario que el bien haga las cosas mal, sólo con que no haga nada ya basta, pero si el bien hace las cosas mal, entonces el mal también triunfa.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 18, 2014)

Comodoro no es la elite del pais... yo hablo a nivel provincial lo que se hace y en que trabajamos para mejorar... Tengo  que reconocer que si no fuera por las grandes operadoras de petroleo  que tenemos en la region, muchas cosas no las tendriamos u veriamos  (insumos, herramioentas, plata para viajes de  estudios,becas,pasantias,etc etc) y por ende, seriamos uno mas del monton... Las mentiras, acomodos de numeros estadisticos siempre van a estar sea cual sea el gobierno de turno... o de facto, porn que en su momento tambien pasaron cosas raras...
Yo simplemente me comparo a modo de ejemplo con la vecina provincia  de S. Cruz, y ellos tienen las mismas operadoras que nosotros... pero  en el area educacion, es terrible la diferencia que tienen con nosotros  (estan pior, diria el gaucho).
Como ya comente por otro medio, la  idea es tratar de modificar el futuro con libros... es sabido que a un  chico desde temprana edad, se lo puedo "moldear y formar" a gusto; El  tema esta en los pibes adolescentes, ya casi adultos, ahi solo se los puede  "reformar", y la historia nos muestra que es muy chico el indice  positivo de respuesta.
Muchos al escuchar la palabra "inclusion", lo  asocian al circo actual, pero el que "realmente" esta en el tema y hace  su trabajo desde el corazon, tiene fe y le pone empeño para que la idea  de sacar a los pibes de la calle con libros y metodos no convencionales,  salga adelante.
La mayoria de las veces que se presetan reformas,  nos encerramos en el ejemplo que estamos acostumbrados a ver, vivir...  pero hay ejemplos reales, en las cuales las personas no estaban de  acuerdo y el resultado positivo lo muestra la historia.
Yo se que me  van a pedir un ejemplo, asi que puedo citarle como ejemplo drastico a  lo cual un gran  numero de personas estaba en desacuerdo en lo que fue  en su momento "La gran reforma Universitaria de 1918".
Hay una  seguidillas de acontesimientos que tambien generaron un gan flujo de  descontento y oposicion; Podemos mencionar lo que fue la inclusion de la  mujer y personas de color en la Universidad; La inclusion de las PC en las escuelas; Entre otras... miren, que siempre que se habla de inclusion, la gente esta en desacuerdo por acostumbramiento...
Yo entiendo que las reformas neoliberales en la educacion, muchas de ellas restaron... pero  me alegra saber que de por ley, ahora la primaria y secundaria (por lo  menos hasta lo que era antiguamente 3er año), es obligatoria "de por  ley".
Lamentablemente tenemos un sistema judicial deficiente que  segun interpretacion de los que la tienen que ejercer, dejan pasar por  alto o no el tema, pero por lo menos, la ley esta escrita y ojala algun  dia (sin importar bandera politica), algun gobierno se ponga mano dura y  la haga cumplir a raja tabla.
Esto abre la puerta por ejemplo a la  tematica de una posble vuelta del servicio millitar obligatorio, el cual  yo solo estaria de acuerdo siempre y cuando se modifiquen algunos  ITEMs...
Para mi seria ideal que solo fuera obigatoria para los  chicos que no terminaron sus estudios, y dentro de la conscripcion, se  le obligue a terminarlos pero con una salida laboral u oficio. Otro  grupo de desatendidos que me gustaria incluir, es los reincidentes u  cualquier chico que tenga problemas de adaptacion con las leyes... En  vez de meterlos en un reformatorio, los meteria acá dentro y hasta que  muestre la reforma, que se quede ahi. Obviamente no podemos cerrarles  las puertas a los voluntarios, pero basicamente me gustaria que se haga  un cajon y se metan ahi los que estan perdidos y que en el futuro, si  carecen de una reforma y educacion, van a ser casi seguro los uqe  acarrearan problemas sociales.
Como estamos en una republica, cada gobierno provincial es pracvticamente dueño de la aderir o no a una cierta reforma... o sea, acá la culpa no pasa por un gobierno, si no por la persona que esta en el puesto politico de turno... en este caso, el secretario de educacion provincial. Apunten los tomates a esa persona.
Acá en Comodoro tenemos problemas con salud... no hay hospitales... le podemos apuntar a nacion, pero en realidad, el problema nace en el politico de turno en el area salud, y obviamente a quien maneja la provincia en si (el gobernador), ya que si hay fondos para circo con choripan, y quizas en otro momento para piza con champagne, como puede ser que no tengamos los fondos o una mejor re-distribucion para mejorar en esta materia que es de real importancia... Yo me desespero cuando se me enferma alguno de mis hijos por que no se a donde ir... publico o privado, estamos desatendidos.
Pero volviendo al tema, no podemos encerrarnos en una idea fija... podemos plantear, sumar mejoras a lo que ya hay para mejorar... Si me armo un oscilador con un 555 y veo que no tengo una buena gama de frecuencias, no tiro el el circuito... solo lo mejoro cambiando un par de capacitores y resistencias... Si lo planteo en un foro, muchos me van a decir... che, porn que no lo hiciste con un pic... otro quizas con un 4093, 4011, etc etc...  la idea es una... que funcione el oscilador con lo que ya tengo armado  
salutes


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2014)

Palurdo, solo quiero que entiendas que esos datos que pones ahora, debiste ponerlos en el primer mensaje.
Tampoco vamos a discutir cual de los dos países esta peor en cuanto a educación.(*bueno sería*).
Lo importante es que las medidas que vemos tomar a diario en el área, siempre *tienen un tufillo a “mala intensión”. *
Y en cuanto a la frase, *tu aclaración* (“Básicamente significa que para que el mal triunfe no es necesario que el bien haga las cosas mal, sólo con que no haga nada ya basta, pero si el bien hace las cosas mal, entonces el mal también triunfa”), *solo oscurece*.
Me obligas a repetir *”Mejor no hagas nada”.*

Amigo torres, dices esto.
“Muchos al escuchar la palabra "inclusión", lo asocian al circo actual, pero el que "realmente" esta en el tema y hace su trabajo desde el corazón, tiene fe y le pone empeño para que la idea de sacar a los pibes de la calle con libros y métodos no convencionales, salga adelante”.

No defines explícitamente el término, sino que dices lo que tú haces, y por supuesto que reconozco como una noble tarea.
Haces lo mismo que todo ser razonable y bién intencionado haría con lo que tiene a mano.

*Pero ideológicamente, el sistema no persigue eso*.
La maestra que pone una baja calificación, no lo hace para ensañarse con el educando.
Lo que busca es hacerle ver, que va por mal camino, y la calificación es la herramienta que puede ayudarle a enderezar el rumbo.
*Y el sistema pretende quitarle esta herramienta.*

Cuando hablo de inclusión, me refiero a *lo que entienden, los “visionarios”, los que  promueven, los líderes de esta corriente.*

Basta escucharlos algunos minutos, para ver que *la importancia que le dan al marginado, es inversamente proporcional a la que le dan a los otros, los que estudian, los que trabajan, los que respetan y  realmente tienen un afán de progreso.*
Pero eso ya lo dije antes.
*“La solidaridad nunca debe utilizarse para aplastar a la justicia”*

Me doy cuenta que estoy repitiendo conceptos, porque se tergiversan*** mis dichos, yo comprendo tu pasión en lo que dices pero te pido por favor, no utilices esa*** herramienta.

Todo lo que han dicho palurdo y tú, esta contestado en mis mensajes anteriores.

Para terminar, con el ejemplo de electrónica me metes en un terreno que no es el mío, y yo solo transito en el del sentido común, sin embargo, sospecho que lo que planteas es un circuito que con mejoras es viable.
Y lo que yo digo y dije, es que *el sistema no da lugar a esas mejoras porque es perjudicial desde el concepto mismo.*

Sería como pretender mejorar mediante agregado de componentes, una fuente capacitiva para que pueda proveer mucha corriente.

En esta última afirmación todos los que saben mucho más que yo de electrónica, pueden ofrecer ejemplos alternativos.

A ambos digo (Palurdo y Torres), que no los ataco personalmente, sino que me dedico a discutir conceptos.

*No busco un triunfo a cualquier precio.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2014)

PD: (el post data esta ves va al principio)
      yo ya dije lo que pensaba en la arena y presumo que por culpa mia es que este post lo armo p p p
 fin del PD
******************************************************************************
el rey va a hablar,escuchad 

según yo,,
cuando era chico yo estudiaba en una provincia del interior de argentina,
cuando me trajeron a buenos aires,no podía creer el muy bajo nivel que tenían los chicos de aquí,
cuando el contenido escolar es el mismo para todo el pais,
*si el plan de estudio es el mismo para todas las provincias ,
¿porque yo aquí en buenos aires,pase de tener un promedio de 6 a uno de 10?*
la respuesta es simple,aquí en buenos aires los chicos eran mas mal educados (desde sus casas)
le contestaban a la maestra,gritaban,salian todos desaforados al patio ,atropellando a quien se pusiera en su camino,
las nenas pensando en novios,
*¡¡¡¡por esa falta de disciplina y educación no aprendían ¡¡¡*

la culpa de que eso suceda es unicamente y pura responsabilidad de los sr, padres,
y empieza desde el ejemplo en casa,cuando se defenestra a al maestro,cuando cada tanto les fajan ,cuando un niño desaprueba y se busca y señala al maestro como el único culpable

PD:
  si al niño/alumno se les enseña a respetar y a aprender, y se les marca el camino,,, ''la educación es lo único te va a salvar''
ellos sólitos aprenden y hasta buscan contenidos extra ,se superan ,leen,aprenden,,,,
ahora ,*si no se les exige en casa, no pretendan que los maestros hagan maravillas*.
hay que empezar por casa.
material bueno hay,contenidos accesibles hay , lo que no hay son buenos alumnos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2014)

palurdo dijo:
			
		

> ppp, no me he enfadado ni me lo he tomado a mal. Si esa ha sido la impresión, te pido disculpas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por favor, no tienes que pedirme disculpas, pretendo en este post, volcar una inquietud, que parece afortunadamente que no es solo mía.
Y solo me preocupa que se hable con la mayor precisión posible, para evitar malas interpretaciones.

Su majestad, este post es anterior a los comentarios en el arenero.
*“the chicken or the egg”*

Lo  que usted dice de comenzar por el hogar, es cierto.
Pero en los últimos párrafos del mensaje 12 explico a que me refiero, también lo hago en el mensaje 14 
“Torres electrónico dijo _“Los pibes ya no reconocen ninguna autoridad, los padres mucho menos... ¿qué podes esperar entonces si no haces algo para revocar esto?”_

*Justamente, con la relajación de valores que implica no poder sacarse un uno, no se va a conseguir seguro.*

Como dije, las respuestas están allí.


----------



## el indio (Sep 18, 2014)

Si todo este tema de reformas fuera bien encaminado no tendriamos semejante deterioro educativo, aqui en Argentina, hace años(tengo 54) y la enganche en sus finales nomas, teniamos una educacion que se encontraba dentro de las primeras del mundo, fue tomada como ejemplo para varios paises; ahora, estamos bastante lejos y copiando a otros, listo no admite discuciones no hay mas perros que el gato, como vi en algun lado, en este establecimiento educativo impartimos conocimientos, la educacion debe traerla de su casa


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 18, 2014)

.

.


----------



## saltamon23 (Sep 22, 2014)

hola, me lei este tema un poco a los saltos, si me permiten les dare una opinion respecto de el tema de las notas y de  aprobar o no a los alumnos:
mas alla de la inclusion, real o engañosa el tema de las notas tiene una razon de ser muy simple:
es calificar, para luego avanzar:
si no sabes /no entendiste la suma y resta, pues mal podras pasar al siguiente nivel donde se hablara de division y multiplicacion.
si mandas a un chico que no entendio sumas y restas al siguiente nivel, pues no le haces bien.

es como una persona que no ha comprendido o no le da la cabeza para pasar el primer año de mediciona, pero con la inclusion, pues que siga !!! a segundo año.

no es un tema de castigo, ni odio, ni exclusion, es solo ORGANIZACION.
y como se sabe en grupos de chicos si entendieron y estan capacitados para pasar al siguiente nivel de aprendizaje ? 
con los examenes y las notas.
no da para ponerle politica, o sentimentalismo o hacers el ofendido pensando que se esta discriminando o excluyendo.

en un trabajo cualquiera , acaso no se toma examen ?? no es para excluir por que si , es para ver el nivel , solo eso , no vas a poner de capitan a uno que se marea, o que jamas entendio una carta de navegacion.
NO COMPRENDO  por que se le desvirtua a esa accion logica y clara que son los examenes y las notas.

ahora, si se quiere ayudar a los chicos que no pueden avnazar, pues es otra cosa.:
psicologos en las escuelas, o creo haber leido de algun pais que le daba trabajo a TODOS sus estudiantes, pero simplemente hacia un filtro logico:
el que era un superdotado seguia la universidad y tendria un trabajo acorde.
el que llegaba a un nivel medio, pues digamos tecnico , pues se le ayudaba y conseguia trabajo acorde.
y quien tenia problemas (lo que Dios no da) pues se lo ayudaba tambien, y tendria un trabajo acorde a su capacidad.
es asi de simple.
es absurdo el pretender convencer a todos los chicos y a sus padres que su hijito tiene todos los derechos de el mundo y que lo que le pase mal , sera siempre culpa de otros, como el docente.

son cosas que no comprendo, pero he leido los comentarios de PPP y me parece muy centrado y coherente.

un saludo


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola, no me mal interpretes, pero recorda que Uruguay no esta muy lejos de nuestra realidad. Creo que mal interpretaste algo o soy yo el que mal interpreto tus lineas; Pero... no se trata de que si el pibe pasa o no pasa... Se esta hablando que se saca el aplazo pero la consigna sigue igual (Si el chico no completa la consigna tendra que recuperar el contenido)... O sea, si aprueba o no, es lo mismo que antes... igualmente, ya se esta re-viendo el tema por la polemica que armo... dudo que salga a la luz...Salludos desde la Patagonia Argentina


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 23, 2014)

Voy a tener que ser más específico aún, cosa que me decepciona.
“*Lo que se busca es no traumar al alumno con una nota que sería un estigma*”.
Pasemos a un caso hipotético, pero no poco probable.

El alumno no cumple con todos los contenidos.Y entonces pueden darse 3 situaciones.

La primera, el alumno, en 10, 15, o 20 días, hace lo que no hizo en un año escolar, y recupera los contenidos, promoviendo. (pasando de grado)
Todo bién todos felices.

La segunda, el alumno no recupera los contenidos, y entonces no promueve, o sea que el trauma que se trató de evitar (por no ponerle la nota que merecía), ahora es inevitable, ya que deberá ver como sus compañeros están en un nivel superior.           
Y como corolario, podría tener que soportar alguna cargada.

La tercera, y la más probable, el alumno no recupera los contenidos, y para no traumarlo se lo promueve igual.
¿Por qué digo esto?
Ya lo mencioné antes, hay una política de no poner bajas notas, y se sanciona a los docentes que lo hacen.
                            --------------------------------------O------------------------------------
Y en cuanto la responsabilidad de los padres, *no la niego*.

Pero afirmo….  Siempre hubo malos padres, la diferencia está en que antes esos malos padres, * sabían o se les hacía saber que lo eran*.

En cambio hoy, según la modernidad y la inclusión, hay que pedirles disculpas por tratar mal *con una calificación merecida* a su pobre angelito.

Resultado, mas relajación, mayor cantidad de malos padres.

Cualquier similitud con un círculo vicioso,* no es para nada coincidencia.*


----------



## pppppo (Sep 24, 2014)

Me partia el alma cuando los buenos alumnos me decían porque tal o cual tiene tal nota, pero el juego es asi, la vida se encarga de seleccionar, si yo lo hago me meten un sumario por decir la verdad y la verdad verdadera no vale la pena perder por esto. El tiempo es dios y es rey todo lo aclara , paciencia.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2014)

Todo eso que dices, es parte del motivo de hacer este post.
Pero como ves, no estás solo en tu forma de pensar.
Muchos de "los genios que idean estas cosas", nunca se detienen ni por un segundo a pensar, que los chicos no son estúpidos, y se dan cuenta cuando se está cometiendo una injusticia.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 24, 2014)

Perdon por no contestar políticamente incorrecto sonaba a Larralde y lo borre. Una inspectora increpo a la señora pppppo y estaba un poco caliente. Yo no se como las autoridades que alguna vez hicieron el trabajo en deveras se transforma en un burócrata que vuela en una nube de pedo y sojuzgan a su elemento de mano de obra hasta pensando que tienen algún tipo de poder divino. Según consejo del director : como persona te digo que tenes toda la razón, como dire te digo firmale el acta y baja la cabeza pa que te vas a hacer problemas por nada. Una vez me paso algo similar pero se me salto la chaveta y yo que siempre trato de usted a todos le dije a la dire:.....


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2014)

pppppo: Dijo*"baja la cabeza pa que te vas a hacer problemas por nada"*
----------------------------------o-----------------------------------
Yo diría que *aplastar el último recurso que todo país tiene para salir adelante (la educación)*, no me parece *nada*.
No me parece *nimio*, no me parece *superfluo*, y no me parece *algo por lo que no deba preocuparme.
*
Saludos.

PD: Algunos han tenido un poder de síntesis envidiable.

*Todo es igual,
nada es mejor.
Lo mismo un burro que un gran profesor.*

*Discépolo*


----------



## pppppo (Sep 25, 2014)

Dije algo de eso?  Creo que no, el punto es haces lo que indican o te moderan y el orgullo o tus creencias te los metes en el .... si no hay pan bajo el brazo .
 por ahora asi es la cosa.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 26, 2014)

pppppo dijo:


> Dije algo de eso?  Creo que no, el punto es *haces lo que indican o te moderan y el orgullo o tus creencias te los metes en el .... *si no hay pan bajo el brazo .
> por ahora asi es la cosa.




Qué diferencia entre eso que dices y esto que “alguien” alguna vez dijo:

*” y sino andaremos en pelotas como nuestros paisanos los indios. Seamos libres, que lo demás no importa nada”*
*           José de San Martín*

Si de forma parecida hubieran pensado nuestros antepasados...........


----------



## pppppo (Sep 26, 2014)

perdón si hay diferencia.


----------



## saltamon23 (Sep 29, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Todo eso que dices, es parte del motivo de hacer este post.
> Pero como ves, no estás solo en tu forma de pensar.
> Muchos de "los genios que idean estas cosas", nunca se detienen ni por un segundo a pensar, que los chicos no son estúpidos, y se dan cuenta cuando se está cometiendo una injusticia.



no dire "no me cabe dudas de que ...... "
pero es indudable que la cosa esta entre 2 opciones:
1 --- son tontos, torpes , aunque , ¡ como es posible que tanta gente lo sea ?? no es el proyecto de uno solo.
2 --- lo hacen a proposito, es un plan , un proyecto.
si un grupo quiere crecer, pues parte de su crecimiento a veces es aplastar a sus enemigos o a quien le convenga.
no permitir que crezca quien le pueda ser molesto .
¡ se entiende ? 

cada quien suponga lo que quiera.


*respecto de ¡ que hacer los docentes ?* 
yo por suerte no lo soy, pero mas de una vez pense, que si tengo jovenes de secundaria les diria los primeros dias de clases:
*yo los ayudare*, a lo que ellos quieran, y les explicare brevemente la cosa:
a todos aprovare, como dice hoy elgobierno, por que si estoy de docente es por que me hace falta y es mi trabajo y ademas, en la vida ,la cosa no es pasarselas haciendo conflicto.
los ayudare , a lo que quieran, pero ellos dberan pensar a principio de año que es lo que quieren , que camino tomaran durante todo elaño el cual sera su futuro:
quieren estudiar, aprender, algo que les servira, mucho o poco pero les servira, ademas, si aca estan, ya que estan , ¡ por algoestan ? es /fue SU  desicion, si eso quieren les ayudare.

y si lo que quieren es hacerse los piolas, los vivos, ser inutiles, no aprender , pues tambien les ayudare, si se aprueba con un 6 eso tendran, y lo arrastraran toda la vida.
lo unico que exigire es que no molesten a quienes si quieren aprender.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 29, 2014)

saltamon23 dijo:

*"lo unico que exigire es que no molesten a quienes si quieren aprender. "*

Muy buena tu idea, yo solo agregaría a esa frase final.

"lo unico que exigire es que no molesten a quienes si quieren aprender. "
*Y eso no se negocia.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2015)

La verdad, no pensaba tocar ya este tema pero...

Inicié este hilo, pensando que en alguna parte debía mencionarse.

Dije en el que la iniciativa gubernamental, claramente era la de degradar el nivel educativo.

Quienes han participado mayoritariamente, estuvieron de acuerdo en los conceptos vertidos.

Concluyo, ante las novedades, que nunca fué tan evidente como ahora.

Y destaco, que:

1)*Es evidente*, que los egresados de primaria, no están en condiciones de acceder al la secundaria.

2)*Es evidente*, que los egresados de secundaria, no están en condiciones de acceder al la universidad.

*Ante la evidencia de esto, el gobierno ¿Qué hace?.*

http://www.larazon.com.ar/actualidad/Adios-examen-ingreso-universitario_0_729300137.html

*También es evidente*, que se hizo con la intensión de captar el voto joven, pero en este caso, se encubre una barbaridad, con otra.

Por último debo decir, que esta tendencia, no corresponde solo a este gobierno, sino a todos los antecesores, porque de lo contrario, estaría tiñendo esto de política, y no es la intensión del caso.
Esto perjudicará a todos, oficialistas y opositores.

Alguno dirá, que habrá autonomía para seguir con los cursos de nivelación, pero sobre eso, también habla la ley, y dice textualmente "que en ningún caso debe tener un carácter selectivo excluyente o discriminador".

Si no es selectivo(por supuesto hablo de aptitudes).

¿Para qué se haría?


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2015)

pepe, hasta hace 5 años, nunca se cobro ni tomo examen de ingreso; solo  se tomaba el nivelatorio, que previamente, si era obligatorio cursar los  cursos... Esto encualquier universidad Publica...
El filtro en toda  universidad publica Argentina, se encuentra en las primeras materias..  si logran pasar estas, el tipo/a seguro llega al final de la carrera.
Ahora,  en otros paises, me asombra que para las carreras de ing, el tipo/a en 3  /  años puede oganizar las materias a gusto, y por lo general dejan  para lo ultimo las mas pesadas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2015)

Esto no es solo el problema de la eliminacion de los examenes de ingreso... las implicancias son mucho mas profundas. Hay que saber leer lo que esta escrito y comentado por la propia autora del "proyecto", que basicamente quiere decir "si el gobierno necesita votos y esclavos, me importa tres pepinos la autonomia universitaria y la calidad de la educacion superior: van a hacer lo que nosotros digamos"... palabras mas... palabras menos...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2015)

¿Eso pasa en Argentina?
Pues pese a estar a varios miles de km me resulta sospechosamente familiar...


- Si un amigote mío tiene un colegio de pago, si el público es una _porquería_, más solicitudes tiene mi amigote.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2015)

Eso es el final de la historia, mientras tanto... corre el agua de la inclusion, la contencion.. y un monton de palabras que maquillan las verdaderas intenciones.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> pepe, hasta hace 5 años, nunca se cobro ni tomo examen de ingreso; solo  se tomaba el nivelatorio, que previamente, si era obligatorio cursar los  cursos... Esto encualquier universidad Publica...
> El filtro en toda  universidad publica Argentina, se encuentra en las primeras materias..  si logran pasar estas, el tipo/a seguro llega al final de la carrera.
> Ahora,  en otros paises, me asombra que para las carreras de ing, el tipo/a en 3  /  años puede oganizar las materias a gusto, y por lo general dejan  para lo ultimo las mas pesadas...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La palabra *"nunca"*, está fuera de lugar.
En la Universidad Argentina, dejó de tomarse exámenes, con la la institución del 
CBC.

Sé que esto te molesta ideológicamente, y como no puedes argüir en favor de este 
sistema(a todas luces nefasto), te pones quisquilloso con los detalles.

Pero debes comprender, que así como yo me doy cuenta, todos los demás también.

Volviendo al tema, *esto no debe funcionar así.*

Si yo no estoy capacitado para la universidad,* no debo ingresar.*

Si yo ingreso,van a pasar algunas cosas, como estas:

*1)* Durante mi estadía, y en cada pregunta fuera de lugar(estúpida), que haga, le 
estaré haciendo perder el tiempo al profesor, y a mis compañeros.

*2)* También les estaré haciendo perder el tiempo a ellos, en cada examen  que 
sobreviva, hasta que decida abandonar, porque son minutos u horas que 
desperdicia el profesor, al corregir a un individuo, que nunca será profesional.

*3)* Ese tiempo perdido, *lo pagaremos entre todos.*

Esto ya pasa en alguna universidad privada de mala muerte(que las hay), porque, si 
en esas instituciones te dejan ingresar, es por esa razón ($$), a ellos no les 
importa tu nivel inicial, lo que les importa, es $$.
Eso sí, no se recibe cualquiera allí, y entonces la "universidad" mencionada, pasa a ser de prestigio, por el nivel de sus egresados.

*Inclusión = Destrucción.*

En cuanto a la mantención de la calidad de regular,* es otra canallada.*

Me pregunto si hubieras dejado que te operara, un tipo que cursó una materia por 
año, y que incluso, algún año no cursó nada, por supuesto "justificadamente".

Y aclaro, que si bién mis orígenes son humildes, *no pienso que por ser tal*, se me 
deje promocionar de grado, en ningún nivel educativo, *porque el resultado de eso, 
será, que nunca valoraré nada debidamente, encima terminaré perjudicando a mis 
clientes, o peor aún pacientes.*

Esto lo escuché hace muchos años, y creo que ya lo puse en este post...

"Si quieres mantener un pueblo sojusgado, dale una educación inclusiva".





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esto no es solo el problema de la eliminacion de los examenes de ingreso... las implicancias son mucho mas profundas. Hay que saber leer lo que esta escrito y comentado por la propia autora del "proyecto", que basicamente quiere decir "si el gobierno necesita votos y esclavos, me importa tres pepinos la autonomia universitaria y la calidad de la educacion superior: van a hacer lo que nosotros digamos"... palabras mas... palabras menos...



Por supuesto Dr...
Yo no lo dije, en la seguridad, de que alguien con más peso en el foro...

Lo haría.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2015)

Te repito nuecamente... La Universidad "PUBLICA", jamas cobro y tomo examen de ingreso. Medicina intento poner examen de ingreso y la sacaron... cono la gran mayoria de las carreras tiene un cupo maximo,esta mas que obvio que se le da lugar al que mejor promedio tiene en el examen nivelatorio,pero busca y mostrame donde toman examen de ingreso...
Y esto es asi desde mucho antes del gobierno militar 
Busca el nuevo protwcto de tecnixos universitarios y comentame si te desagrada la idea de volver a tener tecnicos nacionales (yo fui la ante ultima xamada de tecnicos nacionales en su momento).


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es el final de la historia, mientras tanto... corre el agua de la *inclusion*, la *contencion*.. y un monton de palabras que maquillan las verdaderas *intencion*es.



Eso si lo menciono en esta respuesta.

Porque es la raiz de todo.



torres.electronico dijo:


> Te repito nuecamente... La Universidad "PUBLICA", jamas cobro y tomo examen de ingreso. Medicina intento poner examen de ingreso y la sacaron...
> Y esto es asi desde mucho antes del gobierno militar
> Busca el nuevo protwcto de tecnixos universitarios y comentame si te desagrada la idea de volver a tener tecnicos nacionales (yo fui la ante ultima xamada de tecnicos nacionales en su momento).



Vuelvo a decirte, que *te enfocas en detalles*, *porque te molesta ideológicamente.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

*Ni* fútbol.
*Ni* religión.
*Ni* política.

*¿ Capiche ?*


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2015)

Pero que no caray; no tiene nada que ver el gobierno de turno. 
Aca esta en la ineficiencia del titere que ponen en el cargo, y desde alfonsin, venimos chapuseando.
Hasta tu amigo Macri se mando de las suyas en su districto, asi que no me vengan a decir que la culpa es de un presidente, cuando bien sabemos que se delega responsabilidades a otros.
Nestor K saco los tecnicas nacionales / desarticulo las escuelas tecnicas???
Es el enfoque social lo que modera todo; resulta que ahora no se puede bailar a un soldado en su periodo de instruccion ... siendo que esa accion es para forjar su caracter y resistencia a las presiones fisicas y psicologicas...
Resulta que en otro gobierno desarticulan las enet, siendo que un pais industrial, requiere de mano de obra capacitada...
Resulta que a la gente le molesta que los pibes coman ahora en los colegios, siendo que varios de los que protestan, se hacen los humanitarios ponen en el cara libro "dame un like si te parece que estos pibes injustamente pasen hambre".
Scioli no es Cristina,es mas... hasta hace poco ni se hablaban... el tipo tiene un proyecto fundamentado, y el otro habla cantinfleando, pero no dice nada concreto...
Es una loteria esto, y suba quien suba, espero que saquen el proyecto adelante que ya esta en camara para la nueva ley de tecnicos nacionales y las escuelas de oficios con titulo de maestria.
Me señalas cono kretinista, cuando yo siempre defendi el 1er proyecto (el de nestor)... te armaste una imagen errada de mi. Yo apoyo el avance, y lo unico que dejaria de Macri, es que si queres un plan social, hacete un curso y labura 



Perdon...se ve que escribimos juntos...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2015)

Me abstengo de comentar, ya que las contradicciones, son evidentes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2015)

Contradicciones o... interpretqciones?


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 31, 2015)

*Contradicciones.*
Porque niegas lo partidario, pero te afanas en destacar las *"diferencias"* de tu candidato, con el gobierno *al que pertenece.*

En cuanto a comer en la escuela, ya te respondí anteriormente, *solo debes releer.*

Perdón al foro por el tinte político, *desde el principio establecí que esto venía de antes.*


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 1, 2015)

.







.
Si queres tener la ultima palabra, no hay problema... no me voy a pelear ni por minas, ni por futbol,religion o politica con un amigo.


----------



## chclau (Nov 1, 2015)

Solo decir que, o estoy esclerotico, o en 1983, anio en que comence mis estudios en la Universidad Nacional de Rosario (publica), rendi examen de ingreso.



Yo lo que no entiendo es por que las estrategias populistas que se echan encima de la educacion no se aplican a otros campos.

Yo querria recibir, por eso de la inclusion, el puesto de Messi no digo ya dos anios, sino "solo" dos meses. Y aunque el primer dia ya quedaria obviamente demostrada mi incapacidad para tal puesto, me parece que dos meses de prueba no es tanto pedir para evitar la terrible frustracion que yo sentiria si no se me da esa oportunidad.

Este es el momento de recordar tambien, que buena parte de los increibles sueldos de los jugadores de fulbo son financiados mediante el erario publico. Asi que...  a mi tambien me corresponde.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 1, 2015)

Para comentar esta ley, hay que leer e interpretar la fuente.. no se de donde sos realmwnte, pero me parece que no estamos en el arenero... http://www.senado.gov.ar/parlamenta...rlamentariobundle_busquedaordentype[palabra]=


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 1, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Para comentar esta ley, _hay que leer e interpretar la fuente.._ no se de donde sos realmwnte, pero *me parece que no estamos en el arenero*...



No se desde donde puedes decir eso, ya que el único que llevo esto al rumbo de la política partidaria, fuiste vos.
Te invito a que releas todo el post y me lo desmientas.

*Este es un tópico, sobre el sistema de evaluación.*

Sin una evaluación correcta y coherente:

*No* se puede saber cual es la base sobre la que se impartirán los nuevos conocimientos.

*No *se sabe que nuevos conocimientos se pueden impartir.

*No* se puede saber si lo impartido será correctamente asimilado por el alumnado.


*Es una falacia*, que no se pueda tratar esto por si solo, la evaluación, *es uno de los pilares de la educación.*
Basta ver y oir hablar a los pibes de hoy en día, para darse cuenta a lo que esta ralajación del sistema nos ha llevado.

Lo que ha dicho el amigo chclau, *fué la respuesta a tu afirmación,* de que* nunca se tomó examen en la Universidad Argentina.
*
Y el ejemplo que dió, está perfectamente relacionado, y responde a esa tu defensa a ultranza de la *inclusión*.

El primer off topic es tuyo(ya hace más de un año), y eso que dices sobre interpretar la fuente, *se lee y entiende*, como si fueras el  único capaz de hacerlo.

*No* mezcles esto con la política.

*No* te pongas agresivo.

*No* se consigue nada con eso.


----------



## chclau (Nov 1, 2015)

No quiero entrar en politica partidista.

La crisis educativa en "Occidente" es global. Pero, en distintos lugares, se muestra en distintos modos.
En Sudamerica, la crisis educativa (para mi) viene acompaniada de un perfil populista.

Por ello comparto con Uds. este video que para mi viene muy al caso, yo lo llamaria Republica vs. populismo.

https://www.facebook.com/hartos.org/videos/870689029660018/?pnref=story

Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 1, 2015)

Que estas diciendo pepo?leiste el proyecto de ley?
Lo que ya estaba quedq cono esta, osea, solo se pone una ley para que no llegue un capitalista y haga la educacion privada como en eeuu...En paralelo, hay otro proyecto de ley similar que acapara salud, ya que si implementamos el modelo gringo, se conplicarian mucho las cosas.
Si lees bien, se sigue manteniendo el nivelatorio de ingreso.

Ya te lo dije varias veces, yo acompaño politicas que pujan para el frwnte y dan "pan y salud", las deformaciones del viejo proyecto no es tema que aca se toque, aunque lo reflotas a cada rato.
Vos decis que lea lineas arriba, y lo sigo manteninedo, ahora yo me pregunto..que interpretaste?



Chclau... el error nuestro fue copiar el modelo español... ellos practicamente no tienen por que no necesitan, tecnicos 
En el viejo continente es todo muy ligth, muy humanitario, muy... que se yo... en su momento, tendriamosbque haber aceptado solo parte deñ modelo esso para crear lo que hoy en dia es conectar igualdad.
Yoe imagino hace 20 años que huboese sido de mi, si en la enet teniamos estas netbook 

Descarguen el proywcto de ley, pesa 30mb ..


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 1, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Que estas diciendo pepo?leiste el proyecto de ley?
> Lo que ya estaba quedq cono esta, osea, solo se pone una ley para que no llegue un capitalista y haga la educacion privada como en eeuu...En paralelo, hay otro proyecto de ley similar que acapara salud, ya que si implementamos el modelo gringo, se conplicarian mucho las cosas.
> Si lees bien, se sigue manteniendo el nivelatorio de ingreso.
> 
> ...



****Esa es tu interpretación de la realidad, que no necesariamente es la de la mayoría, y mucho menos de todos.*

*Repito:*

Eso que dices sobre interpretar la fuente, *se lee y entiende, como si fueras el único capaz de hacerlo.*


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 1, 2015)

Buenas, yo estoy de acuerdo y favorecido por esto, ya que a pesar de tener la capacidad, y las ganas, no tuve la educación secundaria adecuada para aprobar ese ingreso... 
Para que tengan una idea yo termine el secundario llendo a la tarde y trabajando de mañana como albañil.... Y la única escuela que me aceptó fue en un barrio muy pobre, ahí conoci excelentes profesores y alumnos, incluso estaba con chicos ..que jamas habían repetido.. Aquí no había muchos recursos estábamos en un establecimiento de un primario.... Osea ni escuela teníamos... La directora y unos pocos profesores se ponían la escuela al hombro, a tal punto que 2x3 nos agregaban materias y el ultimo año rendimos una materia a modo libre... Para que nuestro titulo sea mas valioso... Mi familia es de clase media, jamas me obligaron a trabajar, pero tenia que estudiar, pero si no estudiaba estaba obligado a trabajar..me toco hacer pasantías en un CDI  de ese barrio... Misma situacion, incluso q veces poníamos de nuestro bolsillo para  comprar condimentos, hacíamos rifas y cosas así... A un chico que le falta comida, jamas se le podrá exigir intelectualmente lo que a uno que siempre comió bien, comencemos desde ahí.. Ahí lidie con chicos que hablaban mal, pero tenían mejor ortografía que yo... En notas quede segundo con medalla de matematicas , me gano una chica que trabajaba en un empaque he iba mal dormida siempre... Escuela en la cual la directora te llamaba a parte, te ponía la mano en el hombro y te decía, podes contarme que te pasa, te veo mal y quiero que sepas que podes contar conmigo, con los profesor, también hay una psicóloga por si querés hablar y charlar, jamás conocí a una persona tan generosa y exigente.. Y otras veces te llamaba y tr decía, a fulano le pasa algo avería que es así le damos una mano, ojo yo vivía a 2min del centro he iba a una técnica con la bandera de E.R al hombro, pero siempre voy a valorar mas las que pase que las que debí haber pasado...

A veces hay que vivir para saber, en entre ríos se gradúan 2 o 3 ing civiles al año...  La técnica a la que iba yo generaba alumnos para una empresa de ahí...
Estoy de acuerdo que premien a un chico por su estudio, así  como regalarle una net, cosa que es una herramienta de gran valor par el que la sepa y quiera usar...

No creo que la educación este en decadencia, esta mejor y seguirá mejorando, el problema que yo veo es la familia, el poder de los medios... Aclaro que mi sobrina  fue anuna comercio... Malísima escuela.... Pero... Rindió el ingreso sin problemas, va a la facu con las mejores notas...como? Bueno tiene la ayuda de su mama, que es farmacéutica y la puede ayudar en todo... Yo en el mismo caso, no pude... A pesar de que yo era su instructor en temas de física y elecricidad junto con otro profesor de la facu...
Que pasa con la educación?
No sé.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 1, 2015)

Yo al igual que muchos, me recibi en la enet 1, escuela nacional de educacion tecnica numero uno,fui en ese momento de la ultima camada de tecnicos con titulo nacional,ya que a partir de los 90 ,con el turco y caballo ,les pasaron el fardo de la educacion a las pcias,con las consiguientes consecuencias,el titulo de tec electronico se convirtio en experto en electronica,claro en ese modelo de pais orientado a los servicios,los tecnicos no son necesarios,para que queremos tecnicos ,si no tenemos fabricas,si es mas barato importar,si hasta la universidad quisieron privatizar en esos tiempos ,no hablemos de los becarios o cuando caballo mando a los cientificos a lavar platos,es evidente que los que digitan el poder a nivel supranacional,no quieren mas paises con produccion industrial propia. A ellos les interesa que seamos agroexportadores. Y si bien no me simpatizan los populismos es mas que evidente que son estos gobienos, los que mas reparten recursos,para bien o pàra mal ,pero los reparten. en los tiempos del imnombrable en la universidad no teniamos ni tizas,ahora hasta hay presupuesto para el conicet. Y no es que estos hagan esto porque son buenos,No,,, todo tiene que ver con lo que paso en 2001 y el que se vallan todos,ahi si que se les puso peliagudo a los que verdaderamente detentan en el poder,que no son ni los presidentes ni los politicos.

Pd, yo tambien hubiera querido tener una netbook cuando estudiaba y no esos osciloscopios lea de la decada del 60,que parecia que hubieran estado en la guerra.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 1, 2015)

Ruso, don Griego, entiendo la postura de ambos, pero debo insistir, en que el post, *es escencialmente, sobre  evaluación.*

*Yo no lo teñí de político.*

Como dije al principio, soy villero, *y no pueden contarme de dificultades*.

En mi adolescencia, mi viejo se tenía que escapar por los techos, para evitar que *lo chuparan*.Allí tienen una pista de mi posición.
¿Entienden?
Yo estudiaba, en secundaria, y laburaba *los días que no*,Viernes, Sábados, y Domingos.
Por cierto, me tenía que hacer las herramientas, que otros compraban.

Don Griego, usted me dió una lección sobre metodos de reparación, con la cual concuerdo, y la voy a usar como ejemplo.

Si me traen un televisor a reparar, *lo último que yo haría*, sería, comenzar a cambiar piezas, porque sí.

*Primero debo evaluar*, que síntomas tiene.

En base a esa evaluación, hacer una "batería" de mediciones, *o sea otra evaluación*.
Recién en ese momento comenzar con el procedimiento.

Eso es lo que dije y digo desde el principio.

*Hablo de evaluación. *

Que a otros no les guste, porque se sienten tocados en su "_modelo"_, lo lamento.

En cuanto a tu afirmación de que la educación está mejor amigo Ruso, lamento decirte, que la realidad te contradice, en cada chico que falta el respeto a los adultos, y docentes.
En cada padre que va y agrede a los docentes, porque le pusieron una merecida mala nota al hijo.
En el caso del director, que fue despedido de una escuela secundaria por sancionar a alumnos que robaron una moto.
Pero lo peor, en cada adulto, producto de este modelo, que conjuga mal los verbos, que se contradice en la misma frase, y en los pibes de 15 años que no saben escribir ni su apellido.

No hablo de política, *solo de hechos*, como *la medida de no poner aplazos*(todo un símbolo) que originó este post, *y la ley que prohibe los examenes de ingreso*, que causó que lo retomara.

Todo lo demás, fué siendo agregado por Torres, en su defensa del "sistema", que cada vez es más evidente en sus defectos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 1, 2015)

Tenes razon pepe, no te voy a contestar por que no entran balas.. suerte


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 1, 2015)

Colegas, si me permiten un comentario
El tema de educación, suele ser inherente a las cuestiones de políticas, cultures, economicas y sociales. Como es es muy dificil hablar de el sin caer en otra de las cuestiones mencionadas. Al menos por la experiencia que tuve a lo que se refiere El estudio de la historia de la arquitectura a lo largo de diferentes periodos, pues todos incidian justamente entre sí, y claro, tenía que ver todo.
O sea, todo tiene que ver con todo.
Lo dificil de evitar, es que a veces hablando, sin que se quiera, caer en una especie de politiqueo calentito, y encima, de caracter inconducente.
Yo bueno, recuerdo varios ejemplos nacionales respecto a cuestiones educativas en diferentes gobiernos, pero me parece que la cosa no da para andar nombrandolos.


----------



## pppppo (Nov 1, 2015)

Uhhh uhhh uhh, aca tengo el arenero educativo casi. Suongo un poco razon cada uno, el punto es que todos queremos lo mesmo nomas, ahi esta el resumen de la cosa amigos, las cosas que quisieron que creamos y demases son solo bolas que se corren ansegun les convenga, y en cierta manera acomodadas a nosotros mesmos. No hay nada mejor que un ignorante pa manejar a placer y no hablo de titulos...f 29 pa pepo. Aura estoy enseñando expresiones algebraicas a la pichona, pacencia nomas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2015)

*

Los hermanos sean unidos
Porque esa es la ley primera -
Tengan unión verdadera
En cualquier tiempo que sea -
Porque si entre ellos pelean
Los devoran los de afuera.
​*
*Martin Fierro*​


----------

